# 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.



## grozzoz (15. Juli 2004)

*Wir suchen dich !!*
Du kennst Norwegen wie deine Angelkiste? Du hast einen Computer u. ISDN ggfl. DSL Anschluss??
Telefonierst gerne und gut? Hast ein sympatisches Auftreten in deiner Stimme? Und *"Bock darauf "*Geld nebenbei zu verdienen? 

Dann haben wir den passenden Nebenjob für dich!
*"ARBEITE VON ZUHAUSE AUS!"*
Wir suchen 2 versierte Norwegen-Angler welche für unser Unternehmen als Telefonberater tätig werden möchten.
Die Arbeitszeiten wären im wöchentlichen Wechsel jeweils von Mo. - Fr. vom 18.00 - 21 Uhr, Sa. u. So. 14 - 18.00 Uhr.
*Dafür zahlen wir ein monatliches Fixum auf 400.-  Euro Basis! *

Interessiert?
Dann meldet euch telefonisch bei...............

ElchFerien GmbH
Albert Hesseling
Weserstrasse 27
47506 Neukirchen Vluyn
02845 - 94 19 54


----------



## taildancer (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

Na dit wär doch mal was softes...leider hab ich keine Ahnung von Norge!


----------



## Magic_Moses (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

Ich würde da sofort meine Frau empfehlen wollen:

die war zwar noch nie in Norwegen, aber die kann viel und seeeehr teuer telefonieren!! :q


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*



> die war zwar noch nie in Norwegen, aber die kann viel und seeeehr teuer telefonieren!! :q


Dat is ja nu warlich keen Kunstück.Die meine kann dat viel besser.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

ich will ja nix sagen , aber für mo bis fr je 3 Stunden(Woche 15 Stunden) und Wochenende 2* 4 Stunden nur 400 Euronen zu bekommen ist bitten wenig! 

Im Wechsel sind das dann zweimal 15 Stunden und zweimal 8 Stunden im Monat. Zusammen sind das dann 46 Stunden für 400 €. Wer arbeitet denn dafür?! Und das für eine Fachkraft mit Norwegekenntnissen! :v  :v  :v


----------



## Cloud (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> ich will ja nix sagen , aber für mo bis fr je 3 Stunden(Woche 15 Stunden) und Wochenende 2* 4 Stunden nur 400 Euronen zu bekommen ist bitten wenig!
> 
> Im Wechsel sind das dann zweimal 15 Stunden und zweimal 8 Stunden im Monat. Zusammen sind das dann 46 Stunden für 400 €. Wer arbeitet denn dafür?! Und das für eine Fachkraft mit Norwegekenntnissen! :v :v :v


Man muss ja ausser nen bissel beraten, Tips geben etc nicht viel mehr machen...Du kannst trotzdem deinen täglichen Ablauf lassen und nebenbei berätst du leute...
hab leider keine Norgekenntnisse


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

Zumindestens hast dann aber 46 Stunden Bereitschaft für schlappe 400€. In der Zeit verdiene ich mehr Talers!


----------



## svenskepilk (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

Für mich als Student wär das ein Super Job. Ich finde auch das Gehalt ok, nur fahre ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal nach Norwegen =(
Aber ich bin Schwede falls ihr noch nen Schwedenexperten sucht =)


----------



## taildancer (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

Ja,und falls jemand ne telefonkraft mit finnland kenntnissen sucht...


----------



## grozzoz (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

Schön das du soooovieeeel Geld verdienst mein lieber Bellyboatangler, das freut mich für dich. Nur leider geht es nicht allen so gut wie dir.
Aber diese nur 400.- Euro, für fast keine Arbeit und dazu noch Provisionen .... ist im Auge des Betrachters doch recht gutes Geld.
Das entspricht einem Stundenlohn von 9,30 Euro (für alle die immer noch in DM umrechnen 18.50 / Std. und das fast Netto).
Und da frage ich mich doch allen Ernstes, dieser Stundenlohn soll nicht genug sein?? Hallo !!! Knall nicht gehört? Viele hier wären froh einen solchen Stundenlohn netto überhaupt zu haben. Und ich denke, - jene welche Arbeiten auch noch hart körperlich für Ihr sauer verdientes Geld. 
9,30 Euro / Std. für einen lockeren Nebenjob ist ne' Menge Geld.


----------



## HUMPEN (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

@grozzoz: So isses!


----------



## Laksos (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*



> 400.- Euro, für fast keine Arbeit


Für jemanden, der sowieso einen Großteil dieser Zeit, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, zuhause sein muss/will und gleichzeitig ein angelnder Norgefreak ist, finde ich das durchaus in Ordnung.


----------



## Reisender (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

@svenskepilk
Hur är Läget ??#: 


@ @
verdiene zwar gutes geld,wenn ich könnte würde ich diesen job auf jeden
fall machen:a 

gruß
Reisender


----------



## svenskepilk (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

@ reisender
tack, bra och själv? Jag skall åka till norge om en vecka så jag mår faktist jättebra! =)


----------



## Reisender (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

@svenskepilk

Hur kommer det sig att du bor här i Tyskland?? Samma anledning som jag; kärlek och arbete - och arbetet har du fortfarande!? Eller blev du över när den svenska bussen åkte från CITTY? Egentligen ville Reisender lura dig lite, men han kan inte så mycket svenska, han kommer nämligen från Trappenkamp i närheten av Bad Segeberg, inte så långt från dig. Berätta lite....

An alle Boarder: für € 5 übersetzte ich Euch das alles!!! #d :b Pro Person versteht sich...


Die Freundin des Reisenden
aus Tranås Schweden, direkt am Sommen see (ätsch) #g 

P.S. Für Inhalt, Ausdruck und Sonstiges übernimmt Reisender keine Haftung. Verstehe nur Bahnhof!


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

Also ich denke mal, das der Lohn in Ordnung ist für diese Art von Arbeit.
Außerdem muß ja Gott sei Dank jeder für sich entscheiden für welchen Lohn er arbeiten möchte und welchen Job er machen möchte.
Desweiteren finde ich es toll, das hier zumindest versucht wird ein Job zu vermitteln.
Das sollte man evtl auch berücksichtigen.

Sven


----------



## Reisender (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

@ nordangler

#r #r #r 


Hoffe es sind viele PN eingegangen.


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## svenskepilk (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

@ reisender:
Jag är född i Tyskland men min mor är svensk. Jag har alltid varit svensk medborgare. När jag var liten så reste vi alltid till sverige på sommaren. För mej betydde det fiska och Fläderblomssaft =) (i år lagade jag min egen Fläderblomsaft för första gången, oj va den var god!) Jag studerar i Lübeck nu, så resor jag till sverige nästan varje år för att besöka min mormor och morfar. Dom bor i Malmö. Min bror doktorerar i Stockholm  så dit skall jag ochså gå. 
Jag skickar mina helsningar till dej och din fru! Kanske kann vi treffas någon gång och fiska lite =)

Ha det så bra!

Svenskepilk


----------



## sebastian (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

sssccchhhhhaaaaaade das ic norwegen nicht kenne


----------



## the doctor (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*



			
				svenskepilk schrieb:
			
		

> @ reisender:
> Jag är född i Tyskland men min mor är svensk. Jag har alltid varit svensk medborgare. När jag var liten så reste vi alltid till sverige på sommaren. För mej betydde det fiska och Fläderblomssaft =) (i år lagade jag min egen Fläderblomsaft för första gången, oj va den var god!) Jag studerar i Lübeck nu, så resor jag till sverige nästan varje år för att besöka min mormor och morfar. Dom bor i Malmö. Min bror doktorerar i Stockholm så dit skall jag ochså gå.
> Jag skickar mina helsningar till dej och din fru! Kanske kann vi treffas någon gång och fiska lite =)
> 
> ...


 




Verstehe nur Bahnhof!!!!Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wodibo (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

@grozzoz

ich kann den Job leider aus Zeitgründen nicht machen, finde das Angebot aber fair und es scheint ja auch noch irgendwie ne Provision zu geben.

P.S.: Dein Postfach ist voll, ich kann Dir keine PN schicken.


----------



## svenskepilk (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

@the doctor
sorry. wird nich wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Phoenix (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

habe leider keine Ahnung von Norwegen. Aber das Angebot finde ich sehr fair....


----------



## Reisender (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

@Svenskepilk
@doctor
@Wobido

werde euch aufklären,meine kleine ist aus schweden,also (richtig das ist schwedisch).#v 

konnte sie nicht mehr bremsen wie ich ihr mitteilte das ein schwede mit an board ist .aber zur beruhigung ich habe alles kontrolliert bevor sie es posten durfte      #4 #4 aber wir sind ja international#6 

gruß / hälsningar
reisender


----------



## powermike1977 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

moin!
also wer brauch denn da norge kenntnisse. einfach pc an, AB aufschlagen und auf die anrufe warten... 
wenn's hart auf hart kommt, dann kann man ja auch noch andere seiten zur hilfe nehmen. fuer 1000 euro wuerde ichs machen!
mike


----------



## uga (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: 400.- Euro Nebenjob von ElchFerien zu vergeben.*

moin berti bin wieder aus der toskana zurück und was muß ich lesen?frag mich mal,das würde gut passen,bin aber oft in norge und wenig hier.müßte man drüber sprechen .meld dich mal ,wohnst ja um die ecke kolege


----------

